# 60mm TB on '84 300zx



## cro300zx (Jul 19, 2005)

hi guys, can i put 60mm (240sx) throttle body on my Z?
what are the problems with that upgrade?
did anyone do that?
what's the power increase?

Thanks!
Tomislav


----------



## Marc Z31 (Jul 25, 2004)

The KA throttle body is one of the first mods anyone should do to their Z31, be it turbo or Naturally aspirated. The only tricky part is bypassing the coolent lines through the TB. Replace the two lines that go to and from the throttle body with one long line. Do not run coolent through the TB.

go here http://z31.com/intake.shtml


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Don't loop the lines, though, especially on the turbo car. The lines from the TB run to the turbo. You loop those lines, the turbo won't have it's coolant supply. If your turbo is putting out more than factory boost, this will make a big difference in life expectancy.
I also don't see what the big deal is about the bigger TB. My stock one carried me into the 13s, so I'd consider it more than adequate unless you are putting out big power. Don't waste your time or money on this mod. Do an intake and exhaust first.


----------



## cro300zx (Jul 19, 2005)

Zen31ZR said:


> Don't loop the lines, though, especially on the turbo car. The lines from the TB run to the turbo. You loop those lines, the turbo won't have it's coolant supply. If your turbo is putting out more than factory boost, this will make a big difference in life expectancy.
> I also don't see what the big deal is about the bigger TB. My stock one carried me into the 13s, so I'd consider it more than adequate unless you are putting out big power. Don't waste your time or money on this mod. Do an intake and exhaust first.


my car is N/A


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

cro300zx said:


> my car is N/A


Then you have even less reason to need a 60mm TB.


----------



## BoBakTXL (Aug 30, 2004)

I want to block off the coolant lines RIGHT NOW to my throttle body, its REALLY pissing me off, first off... let me say that I put my windshield washer bottle and with the 2 motors attached in the spare tire area, ran the lines and wiring to the front, and wired through a switch in my center console, and am shooting ICE cold water directly where it connects the throttle body to the intake manifold, and what mak :hal: es me mad is that it gets re-heated again by the coolant, PLEASE help me block off the lines, thanks alot.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

BoBakTXL said:


> I want to block off the coolant lines RIGHT NOW to my throttle body, its REALLY pissing me off, first off... let me say that I put my windshield washer bottle and with the 2 motors attached in the spare tire area, ran the lines and wiring to the front, and wired through a switch in my center console, and am shooting ICE cold water directly where it connects the throttle body to the intake manifold, and what mak :hal: es me mad is that it gets re-heated again by the coolant, PLEASE help me block off the lines, thanks alot.


Actually, unless you had a phenolic spacer on the intake manifold, that manifold would be hot anyway. The coolant does make it slightly more so, but the engine creates quite a bit more heat in that area. Don't forget the exhaust manifold and crossover piping from the other side all comes together right in that area. I would recommend water injection as a better source of power. At this point all you're doing is wasting water, for possibly a 1 or 2 Hp increase, if that. Your car is not turbo, so water injection for you is pretty simple, the manifold is never pressurized. There might even possibly be a port ready for you to use, on my car there was a brass plug right in the middle of the intake bend, behind the TB. As far as I know, that port opens directly into the manifold, should be perfect for you. Don't spray too much water, if enough gets into any one combustin chamber it can cause hydrolocking and bend a rod. Use a restrictor of some kind to limit water flow, like a fish tank bubbler valve.


----------



## AZ-ZBum (Nov 21, 2004)

Marc Z31 said:


> The KA throttle body is one of the first mods anyone should do to their Z31, be it turbo or Naturally aspirated. The only tricky part is bypassing the coolent lines through the TB. Replace the two lines that go to and from the throttle body with one long line. Do not run coolent through the TB.
> 
> go here http://z31.com/intake.shtml


Ummm.... I have to disagree. No one has ever shown any improvements on a stock car. And no improvements on any NA. Waste of time trying to get the TB to plenum matched. The area difference is negated by the fact that the plenum is more restrictive.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

use water/methenol injection. snow performance has a kit


----------



## JAMESZ (Mar 12, 2004)

zak187 said:


> use water/methenol injection. snow performance has a kit


Why? It won't help him at all.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

JAMESZ said:


> Why? It won't help him at all.


Water injection works on NA. It's just shows bigger gains on a turbo car.


----------



## zak187 (Jan 15, 2005)

JAMESZ said:


> Why? It won't help him at all.


how wouldnt injecting methenol into an engine increase power? sure the power gains wont be nearly as impressive as it would be on a turbo/supercharged car. also any windshield washer fluid that is rated to -20*f will work


----------



## siamiam (Feb 10, 2005)

every little bit counts


----------

